# Tsatziki



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

This is a very versatile yogurt dish that can be used for salad dressing, Souvlakia dipping or for using with flatbread.

Tsatziki:

2 cups plain yogurt
1 cucumber
3-4 cloves fresh garlic minced
juice from 1/2 lemon
1 tsp vinegar (plain white)
sat/pepper to taste

put yogurt in a bowl, put garlic, lemon juice and vinegar.

Peel the cucumber and begin to cut paper-thin slces. If they are thin enough, you probably won't get a whole circle sliced. If you do, just cut it in half. Put the paper thin sliced cucumbers into the yogurt. Dust with salt/pepper and mix. refrigerate for at least 2 hours before eating. You want the garlic to blend into the yogurt and you want this dip to be as cool and refreshing as can be.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

I use yogurt-based dressings all the time, especially on fruit, but plain yogurt is another thing always to be found in my fridge, due to its incredible versatility!  

What is the ethnicity of this recipe, juliev?  I'm looking at "Tsatziki" and presuming slavic??


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

hiya Audeo... it's Greek and used in alot of salads, souvlakia, and as a dressing for gyros.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 17, 2004)

Julie,
I usually put the yogurt in a coffee filter lined sieve and let some of the whey drain out. I also lightly salt the cucumber to get some of the liquid out of it before I assemble this dish. It makes for a thicker, less watery Tsaziki (sp?)


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

ty lyndalou!  That is a good idea.  I got the recipe from a friend.  I love so many kinds of food from allover the world.  I have made this before, and now that you mention it I'd like it thicker.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2004)

tsatsiki is great on lamb burgers in a pita or lavash with feta cheese and lettuce, tomato, and onion...


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> hiya Audeo... it's Greek and used in alot of salads, souvlakia, and as a dressing for gyros.



Greek!  That's great!  Thanks for the edumakating, juliev!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 18, 2004)

I love it with roast lamb, or just to dip some italian bread or black olives in.  I make it with 1 quart plain yogurt, 3 cloves garlic, 1/2 cup olive oil, 1/2 a cucumber sliced. Blenderize everything for a few seconds except cucumber, add that in . Serve.


----------

